# معجزات الانبياء



## donga (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخوتي الاعزاء*
*لكم اطيب الود والسلام*
*لي سؤأل ارجو من سيادتكم الاجابه عليه*
*ماهي معجزات الانبياء الذين ورد ذكرهم بالكتاب المقدس ؟*
*مع الدليل طبعا من الكتاب المقدس*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## kemonet91 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤالك عااااااام جدا.....هل تريد نبى معين أم ماذا؟؟؟....أما معجزات الانبياء هل تتوقع أنهم 3 أو 4 أنبياء هم كثيرين......أرجو تخصيص السؤال أكثر​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أخوتي الاعزاء*
> *لكم اطيب الود والسلام*
> *لي سؤأل ارجو من سيادتكم الاجابه عليه*
> ...



*إقرأ قصص الأنبياء فى الكتاب المقدس تعرف معجزاتهم*


----------



## حمورابي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

* 
ألأنبياء في الكِتابّ المُقدس كُثر و أغلَبيِتَهم كان الرَبُّ مَعَهُم يُعلّمهم ويُكلَمهُم ك موسى وأيليا وظهورات ّ كُثر 
ولَكن مَهما عَملوا وفَعلوا لَيسوا بَقوتَهم ولا أرادَتَهم بلْ أرادة رَبّ الجنود . 
وَحدهُ 

يَسوع المَسيح لهُ كُلْ المَجد كان بَذاتهَ 

بشارة مارّ يوحنا أصحاح 5 

20لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 22لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ، 23لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.*


----------



## donga (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام أعلم ان الانبياء كُثُر ولكن بقدر الاستطاعه
فمن يستطيع ان يعرض معجزات اي نبي فليعرضه هنا
ولكم خالص تحياتي


----------



## نداء الحق (29 ديسمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> الاخوة الكرام أعلم ان الانبياء كُثُر ولكن بقدر الاستطاعه
> فمن يستطيع ان يعرض معجزات اي نبي فليعرضه هنا
> ولكم خالص تحياتي


 

ان كنت لا تمانع أخي العزيز .
فلنبدأ من الاحدث والذي وصفه يسوع بأنه الاعظم بين الانبياء .


يوحنا المعمدان .



ما رأيك ؟
ما رأى المسيحيين الافاضل أن نبدأ بالاحدث ثم الأقدم على حسب المستطاع .

وليكن البدء بيوحنا المعمدان .



لكم الاحترام وتشرفني المتابعة .​


----------



## kemonet91 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جماعة أقدم وأحدث إيه بس...ياعم أقرا سفر الخروج من الاصحاح السابع للاصحاح الرابع عشر فهو كله سلسلة معجزات عن موسى فقط فى أرض مصر فقط.....والمعجزات معروفة لا نحتاج لموضوع لسرد المعجزات كلام غير منطقى​


----------



## kemonet91 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أخوتي الاعزاء*
> *لكم اطيب الود والسلام*
> *لي سؤأل ارجو من سيادتكم الاجابه عليه*
> ...



أخى دونجا الا ترى أن هذا الموضوع غير منطقى بالمرة أنظر أخى إن كان لديك سؤال مباشر إسئله ونحن نجيبك لكنى لا اعتقد أن هناك من لديه وقت لسرد المعجزات...إذا ما فائدة الكتاب المقدس فهو يسرد عمل ومعجزات الانبياء من خلال سلطان الله المعطى لهم........وان كنت مصر اقرا سفر الخروج بدأ من الاصحاح السابع فكله معجزات...وان أكملت القراءة ستجد المزيد والمزيد من أعمال  الانبياء وسلطان الله الذى يظهر فيهم​


----------



## Kiril (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ دونجا هل تعلم عدد الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس و معجزات كل واحد
عدد كبير جدا جدا
اذا كنت تريد نبي معين فأطلب
لكن حضرتك عاوز حصر للأنبياء كلهم و معجزاتهم
فأفضل لك ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس للتعرف علي ما تريد


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 ديسمبر 2009)

donga قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *أخوتي الاعزاء*
> *لكم اطيب الود والسلام*
> *لي سؤأل ارجو من سيادتكم الاجابه عليه*
> ...


 
سوف اجيب على سؤالك الثاني الذي سوف تطرحه بعد هذا .

يبقى السيد المسيح متفردا في عدد معجزاته ونوعيتها ، فاذا قام واحد من الانبياء بنوع من المعجزات ،فلم يجمعهم كلهم معا ولم يقيم الموتى ولم يشفي المرضى ولم يخرج الشياطين ولم يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه ولم يشبع آلاف الجموع بخبزات قليلة ولم يفتح اعين العمي ، واخيرا ، ليس هناك نبي اعطى تلاميذه واتباعه سلطان اجراء المعجزات ، والوحيد الذي فعل هذا هو السيد المسيح ، الله الظاهر في الجسد .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يوحنا المعمدان اصلا مالوش معجزات كمان علي ما اظن

و شكرا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اضيف على معجزات المسيح ..
هل يستطيع مجرد نبى ان يقيم نفسه بعد موته ( موت الجسد )  .. بقدرته الذاتية 
بالطبع لا .. 
فالوحيد الذى يستطيع عمل ذلك هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد .. ( المسيح )


----------

